# Looking for some help classifying messages/stories



## NightWolf (3 August 2011)

Hey,

I thought this might be the best place to put this one. I'm working on a research project at UTS. We are looking at technicals presented in various media sources and aim to assess the quality & consistency of various media sources & authors. Essentially we are trying to determine what media forms contain current, interesting (& correct) technical analysis of various financial instruments.

Any way we are looking for assistance reading news stories and determining if the positing & the technicals within are good, bad or otherwise. We will pay people for this classification work, we have a large amount of messages/stories to classify and think this may be a perfect project for beginners/students who have a basic understanding and interest in stock technical's. 

If you are interested or have any questions please post below or drop me a PM.

Cheers!


----------

